# 1st attempt at Macro...



## Bresine (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey guys, heres a couple snaps of our house cat, Sam.  My first attempt at Macro with my new D3000. All comments welcome, looking to learn as much as possible.  Many thanks. 
1





2 
(A bit dark but personally I like the lighting in this one)


----------



## Bresine (Sep 23, 2009)

...any thoughts at all guys???


----------



## niforpix (Sep 27, 2009)

These aren't really "macro" shots. They're just close ups of the cat's face.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree they're not really macros, but close ups, but I do like #1.  The eye is very sharp and in focus.  #2 is a little dark for my tastes.


----------

